# Planning Permission



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,

I have recently bought a 2-bed villa/bungalow in El Faro on the CdS. The house has a very large double garage that would be perfect for conversion into a further two beds, or 1 bed studio flat. There is ample on-street parking so that is not an issue.

How easy/difficult is it likely to be to get planning permission (if that exists in Spain) to do the conversion?

TIA

Wibs


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wibs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently bought a 2-bed villa/bungalow in El Faro on the CdS. The house has a very large double garage that would be perfect for conversion into a further two beds, or 1 bed studio flat. There is ample on-street parking so that is not an issue.
> 
> ...


Planning permission does indeed exist in Spain. It's paperwork, and Spain is still bureaucracy mad.
You'll have to go to your Town Hall and it's anyone's guess as to how easy/ difficult it is because it really does depend on the latest government and what they've decided the policy is for your particular area of town.
Here's what you need for a licencia de obra mayor from Málaga town hall
Urbanismo - Tu Ayuntamiento por...Â TEMAS


----------

